# Wo Fuchs und Dachs sich "Gute Nacht" sagen



## Michael der 2. (18. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Leute

Die Wildkamera im Garten hat mal wieder tolle Aufnahmen gemacht.
Seit einiger Zeit wissen, wir dass nicht nur wir die unsren Garten nutzen sondern auch Fuchs und Dachs. Bestätigt durch Beweisfotos

Fuchs
    

Dachs
     

Aber was für eine Überraschung heute Morgen... Sie sind sogar Freunde

   



In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende
und wie immer.. Grüße, Michael


----------



## Teich4You (18. Nov. 2016)

Wie jetzt?? Im Team auch noch?? 

Klasse!


----------



## samorai (18. Nov. 2016)

Toll, aber ich möchte gar nicht wissen was sich Nachts im Garten herum treibt.
Da kann man viel besser schlafen. .. nm..  Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß!


----------

